

Healthvis R package – one line D3 graphics with R - tel
http://simplystatistics.org/2013/04/02/introducing-the-healthvis-r-package-one-line-d3-graphics-with-r/

======
billwilliams
Another similar project I've seen is <https://github.com/nachocab/clickme>

Haven't played with either, just throwing it out there.

------
j_s
<http://healthvis.org/develop/> says GitHub repo is:
<https://github.com/hcorrada/healthvis>

Edit: wrong repo

------
christopheraden
Are there any plans to put this package on CRAN?

